# Bermuda right after Germination



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does anyone have pictures up close of bermuda as it is germinating? Trying to figure out what is bermuda and what's weed lol.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Could be, hard to tell. Here's some seeds I put down in a test area a week later. Hope this helps.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah I've been pulling some of that up that looks similar lol. I planted Monday, so it's been 6 days. I've not had the same germination rate as you. Thats pretty dang good for 1 week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You're a little further south, but around here they say not to seed bermudagrass after July 1. Later plantings do not have sufficient time to become well established before cold weather arrives. May to early June is the target window.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah I may have waited a little long, but hopefully it works out. Seeded Riviera, which is supposedly a little better with the cold. So maybe we will have temps mild enough to get it going through Sept/October. Been a pretty mild Summer around here, but that means it will eventually heat up before it's over.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe this will help. About 5 days after I planted some transcontinental Bermuda this is what the pop ups were looking like.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @Killmeh that's what I've seen. But I've picked some up lol. Stupid. But it just didn't look like Bermuda after it's grown in haha. So I was thinking it was weeds. but I haven't picked much, started thinking since so much looked alike, maybe it is the Bermuda. Today marks 7 days so excited to see what has happened since yesterday.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Thanks @Killmeh that's what I've seen. But I've picked some up lol. Stupid. But it just didn't look like Bermuda after it's grown in haha. So I was thinking it was weeds. but I haven't picked much, started thinking since so much looked alike, maybe it is the Bermuda. Today marks 7 days so excited to see what has happened since yesterday.


This site will give you a good idea of what Riviera will look like. If I remember correctly it almost had a purple tint to the bermuda when it was just coming out of the ground. I'm not sure if other bermuda varieties will look like that.
http://janddturf.blogspot.com/2012/06/riviera-bermuda-grass-grow-in-from-seed.html

You can also search the blog for Riviera and you will find updates


----------

